# I had the Worst Show Ever!



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, I had my first western show on Sunday. I'd practiced heaps and was all prepared. I'm not new to western riding, just new to competing.
Well, I was used my instructor's horses due to my gelding going lame :-| I'm very suspicious of my gelding, I think he was just tricking.
Well, I took my instructor's 4yo Paint mare into Best Presented and we got 3rd about of about 8 people. Our colours suited each other. I was in a Pink suit jacket, white pants and white hat. She's mainly a white mare, with brown patches.
Our next class was Best Coloured and we got 2nd. I was amazed at that because there were a lot of pretty coloured appaloosas in that class.
Our next class was Best Filly Or Mare, and so in I went into the arena. I was feeling all happy, thinking that the judge liked me and my horsey. So we start walking up to the judge, then we do the jog and join the line up. There were pigeons scratching on the roof, and my Minty went off. She got all worked up and would't stand still. Next thing I know, she starts to run off. I get her to stop, but she just kept getting agaited at the pigeons. Then she starts self-lunging herself on the lead rope, bucking and rearing. I'm standing there, going WOAH pony, Woah Pony, Please pony. The judge is there going get your mare to stop. I'm tugging on the lead rope, trying to get close to her, and not get her to rear while Im next to her.
Luckily, my instructor came and rescued me and Minty. We had to withdraw from all of our other events too, because even after a good lunge, she was still skitzo.
All of the lesson kids had a bad day. Em, took the rising 2yo into some halter classes, and Ima had a skitz. Simone, took Boz, the gelding into some classes and he walked all over her and reared. Em, nearly got kicked in the face, by this yearling. WOW. All of us kids, had a tough day. At least though its the start of the showing year.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

that sucks =( at least you had a good day to start!! Aaah,, the joys of showing haha.. don't feel bad, we've all been there!! my cousin last weekend had just bought a multi thousand dollar mare and she went MENTAL the whole day!! rearing, bolting... just *great* haha.. hang in there!! you'll learn to love it =) (showing that is.....)


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, I love the atmosphere of showing, it just doesn't make you feel happy, when you've prepared heaps and then your mare has an off day.


----------

